# FTP Chatprogramm probleme



## thomas.g (7. Apr 2005)

Hi, ich habe einige Probleme im Bereich Chat, da ich ein Programm geschrieben habe, welches das Chatten in verschiedenen Channels ermöglicht!

Leider gibt es da ein gröberes Problem, da die Nachrichten auf einen FTP gespeichert werden und von da auch wieder geholt werden!

Dies geht alles einwandfrei, doch das Programm muss ja alle paar Sekunden auf neue Nachrichten aktualisieren, doch dafür muss die .txt (die Datei, wo die Derzeitige Nachricht gespeichert ist) neue runtergeladen werden, also ich mach das mit InputStream......

Es sind zwar nur immer 3 - max. 11 KB, doch in Summer gerechnet ist dieses Prog ein echter Internetguthaben schlucker!

Meine Frage lautet deshalb:
*Wie kann ich das machen, das er nur wenn das Programm merkt, das eine neue Nachricht vorhanden am Server ist, sie runterladet?*


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Apr 2005)

Uff. Das geht glaub ich net, aber...

WTF schreibst du ein Chatprogramm mit FTP???


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2005)

das soll doch nen scherz sein, oder? :?


----------

